
Men have higher sex drive after having a vasectomy - sebastianconcpt
https://www.timesnownews.com/health/article/men-have-higher-sex-drive-after-having-a-vasectomy/130117
======
ktpsns
This is my Alma mater (I am not a medicine). But I wasn't able to find the
actual scientific article. I could not even find a press release from Goethe
university, Frankfurt.

